# Benefit #12 To Keeping Your Rv On Your Property……



## jayger (Sep 29, 2011)

When your spouse locks you out of the bedroom you still have a comfortable place to sleep!


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

Have you been bad?


----------



## jayger (Sep 29, 2011)

Just not as good as I use to be...


----------



## ORvagabond (Apr 17, 2009)

So are you going to publish the other 11 benefits


----------



## kobuyashi (Sep 30, 2009)

ORvagabond said:


> So are you going to publish the other 11 benefits


could be just one benefit and 11 ex-wives....


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Benefit #11 to keeping your RV in your yard:

Having a spare kitchen available for holidays, parties and events!


----------



## therink (May 13, 2010)

Benefit #10- place to store cold beer


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

Benefit #9, portable man-cave. Where else can you have the beer, a couch and TV that is completely separate from your house/kids/spouse/in-laws/pets/etc................


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

#8

Zombie Apocolypse.....

Just sayin...


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

egregg57 said:


> #8
> 
> Zombie Apocolypse.....
> 
> Just sayin...


I think this would only apply if you had a Loft version of the Outback?


----------



## therink (May 13, 2010)

egregg57 said:


> #8
> 
> Zombie Apocolypse.....
> 
> Just sayin...


Lol


----------



## therink (May 13, 2010)

#7- Mobile Meth lab (aka Breaking Bad)


----------



## dhdb (Dec 14, 2009)

Mobile Margarita Lab!


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

dhdb said:


> Mobile Margarita Lab!


 Can you say Margorator!?


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

CamperAndy said:


> #8
> 
> Zombie Apocolypse.....
> 
> Just sayin...


I think this would only apply if you had a Loft version of the Outback?
[/quote]

Well..it does have a built in Zombie stand! Good point!


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

therink said:


> #7- Mobile Meth lab (aka Breaking Bad)


*ATTENTION :

Rochester NY Police department Crimestoppers Hotline Call

(585) 423-9300
*

Be on the look out for Outback RV with 55 gallon drums and strange odors emitting.

Suspect AKA: "Therink" Known to pack trailer with cases of Gennesee and Utica Club beer to distract neighbors. Approach with caution and leave donuts in cruiser.


----------



## therink (May 13, 2010)

Leedek said:


> #7- Mobile Meth lab (aka Breaking Bad)


*ATTENTION 

Rochester NY Police department Crimestoppers Hotline Call

(585) 423-9300
*

Be on the look out for Outback RV with 55 gallon drums and strange odors emitting.

Suspect AKA: "Therink" Known to pack trailer with cases of Gennesee and Utica Club beer to distract neighbors. Approach with caution and leave donuts in cruiser.









[/quote]

Good one. My neighbors know me as the furthest from that type but I couldn't resist. Except for the beerpart .


----------



## jayger (Sep 29, 2011)

thefulminator said:


> Benefit #9, portable man-cave. Where else can you have the beer, a couch and TV that is completely separate from your house/kids/spouse/in-laws/pets/etc................


+1

When things get loud its the motorcycle or the Outback for me


----------



## jayger (Sep 29, 2011)

thefulminator said:


> Benefit #9, portable man-cave. Where else can you have the beer, a couch and TV that is completely separate from your house/kids/spouse/in-laws/pets/etc................


+1

When things get loud its the motorcycle or the Outback for me


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

jayger said:


> Benefit #9, portable man-cave. Where else can you have the beer, a couch and TV that is completely separate from your house/kids/spouse/in-laws/pets/etc................


+1

When things get loud its the motorcycle or the Outback for me
[/quote]

HIC








Maybe double posting is a sign you might be using the man cave a little too frequently.









Sorry... couldn't help myself.


----------

